# Hypersensitivity to take any medication



## cacarasa (May 24, 2016)

After 15 years of medication for depression and the death of my father I appeared irritable bowel incapacitating symptoms : extreme fatigue , constipation , dizziness , more depression, anxiety , irritability , etc.

And I can only eat four types of food any more and my visits and studies gastroenterologists and psychiatrists have been in vain because *my biggest problem is I can not stand any kind of medication* , such as antispasmodics and 99.9 % of antidepressants that I always take , because I worsen gastrointestinal and psychiatric symptoms . I can not get out of this vicious circle. My present life is a nightmare , and can not even work for my cognitive problems. As out of a problem, but I can take anything ? Take Xifaxan and neomycin and I only had more tiredness and depression. Does anyone feel the same? Which can be the solution to my problem ?

Sorry for my English and thanks


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi have you tried looking into herbs and Ayurvedic medicine? I am sick from all the side effects from the medications and now trying to see a naturopath...maybe look into that?


----------



## cacarasa (May 24, 2016)

I have not tried that, but if homeopathy and has not done anything to me, do not forget that suffer from major depression and herbs are not much help. Thank you


----------



## William Hobba (Jan 17, 2014)

cacarasa said:


> 99.9 % of antidepressants that I always take , because I worsen gastrointestinal and psychiatric symptoms


A good friend of mine has exactly the same problems except to a lesser extent ie his IBS is easily handled with occasional Miralax and his depression just makes him moody and he becomes very OCD in certain areas. But like you nothing actually worked. In desperation he saw my psychiatrist who tried everything - nothing worked. What was tried in the end was the overall man solution. There was another guy the same. We would see him briskly walking every day in overalls. My psychiatrist had treated him and this is what worked. So my friend gave it a go and it worked. Its worth a try ie briskly walk for a few hours each day.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## cacarasa (May 24, 2016)

William Hobba said:


> A good friend of mine has exactly the same problems except to a lesser extent ie his IBS is easily handled with occasional Miralax and his depression just makes him moody and he becomes very OCD in certain areas. But like you nothing actually worked. In desperation he saw my psychiatrist who tried everything - nothing worked. What was tried in the end was the overall man solution. There was another guy the same. We would see him briskly walking every day in overalls. My psychiatrist had treated him and this is what worked. So my friend gave it a go and it worked. Its worth a try ie briskly walk for a few hours each day.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill


the solution is to walk a lot? I have already tried and nothing friend ... thanks anyway


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Ah God these antidepressants work but their side effects suck @$$. I'm searching for one which I can tolerate too.


----------



## badgut (Jun 26, 2016)

have you tried IBEROGAST ?


----------



## cacarasa (May 24, 2016)

in my country it is not marketed







thanks


----------

